# General > General Chat >  Mantracker Show

## marberry

have any of you seen the show 'mantracker' its on after survivorman i think. if you havnt seen it you can watch it on youtube. its site is http://www.mantracker.ca/index.html . i was thinking of applying for it but have no-one to sign up with. also id like to hear your opinions on the show, i think its as realistic as a show can be on tracking. i say they let the prey bring way too much stuff. i love the first episode of season 2 , the one with the city slickers, if the fat guy hadnt come the other one might of had a chance. well anyway i was wondering if someone here might be interested in signing up w/ me.  i think the producers might bite on the idea of two random people from a forum signing up.

----------


## nell67

I dont think we get this show here in the US marcraft,sounds interesting though.

----------


## Sarge47

I saw two episodes of it quite some time back and on one of them the "Mantracker" was beaten by two city girls.(Guess he needed to be a "Woman Tracker", huh? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )  I thought that made the show more believable that the expert could be beaten at his own game.  Haven't seen it on since though. :Cool:

----------


## owl_girl

I've never heard of it before but that looks like it would be so much fun if there werent camera men following you.

----------


## FVR

Never heard of it.  If I was younger and my ego was as big as it use to be, yeh, I'd want to be the prey.

Now days, not so much.

----------


## mbarnatl

Was watching this on YouTube. Different...

----------


## owl_girl

Dont the camera men following you make you easier to track?

----------


## wareagle69

i've asked the same question, no matter how careful the prey is ya gotta wonder about the camera man, watch the show all the time have taped most of the shows picked up lots of tips

----------


## Rick

I watched several episodes and thought it was okay. It was entertaining. Like WE, I picked up a few tips here and there. He walked a wire fence once so he wouldn't leave any tracks. I don't think I would have thought of that. 

The latest one that's on is Special Forces Manhunt, which I thought was pretty lame. It wasn't even all that entertaining. It's on the Military Channel. 

http://military.discovery.com/tv-sch...x.54581.9014.x

----------


## Beo

Holy crap!!! My friend and I just sent everything in for being prey on Mantracker. I think with both our skill sets we could give him a run for his money. Don't think we'll get picked though cause that's just our luck. The show is pretty good when I ain't got much to do, and being 40 (both of us) we believe this is a good test for us mentally and physically, and great for testing our skills against someone else in a hunted situation, being cops it will be a different end of the spectrum for us both.
I agree with Rick on SF Manhunt, lame show not much to it and not exciting at all and not much to learn.

PS. If I do get on I'll plug the site  :Big Grin: 
Marcraft I say go for it bro!

----------


## Rick

That's pretty cool, Beo. Good luck! If by chance you don't get picked and still want to be tracked just let me know. I'll be happy to do it. I'll use rock salt in the shotgun just so I wing you. :Wink: 

Actually, it is cool and I do wish you luck on being picked!

----------


## marberry

theres one camera man following you , it talks about him on the sight , hes like elite...

----------


## Sarge47

Hmmm, where'd they go?  Maybe over by the guy carrying the "Steady-Cam"... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Last Mohican

I wonder if this Mantracker can get past a couple of malaysian tiger traps and foot snares. They wouldn't disqualify you for that would they? ;^)

----------


## Sarge47

Be worth a try! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Beo

Wondering if you can set a trap for the man tracker and leave him tied up as you finish the route, turn the hunter into the hunted.  :Big Grin:  Problem is the rules are not posted on the mantracker site.

----------


## trax

From what I've heard...you don't get to choose your own team-mate, you're stuck with the camera operator and who ever is assigned as your partner,  and stopping overnight is mandatory. I've seen about 4 episodes, the guy's tracking skills are good, and he's offered good pointers a couple of times, but for the most part he catches people because they do things that are idiotic. I saw part of the episode with the two women that beat him and man...they kicked butt. 

Almost every episode I saw the guy picked up where they were at the end of the first day by spotting their campfire (go ahead, throw on more wood!) I think what's of interest to us, here on the forum, is that the most common mistake I've seen is that the participants think they're ready, able and equipped to deal with a hard trek through the wilderness and invariably either one or both of them, aren't. I've seen him catch people based on their lack of preparation, lack of conditioning and lack of common sense planning. There was even one episode where the prey thought they could sweep over their footprints with a scrub tree, duh, just follow the sweep marks. (too many old western movies in their lives!)

----------


## Beo

No campfire, and can you find out the rules for me Trax, they are not on the site or at least I haven't found them. Maybe get a set if I get picked. What if he gets your partner and not you, do both have to finish. If he's coming can you hide, double back and loose him. Not much to go off of on the site.

----------


## trax

Someone told me you both have to cross the line to win, I'll try to find the rules. When I first saw the show I thought about my old hunting partner....if I had him with me we could dance circles around the dude compared to the yo-yo's I saw competing anyway.

----------


## Rick

The girls thumbed a ride with some stranger. I thought that was pretty innovative. 

Beo, I've seen folks cut right in front of the guys horse and scamper off into the woods. In one show they purposely went into a marsh because they knew his horse couldn't follow them. The tracker tried to circle around them instead.

Why don't you shoot them an email and ask them for a copy of the rules?

----------


## trax

> The girls thumbed a ride with some stranger. I thought that was pretty innovative.


Was that the same episode, Rick? There was one episode I heard of where he followed tracks up to the highway and basically knew he was beat, but there was one where these two women went up and down cliffsides and rode logs down whitewater rivers etc...I thought they were two different episodes, he hasn't been beaten very many times, maybe it was the same one.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, that's it. They were like three or four miles from the finish line and stumbled upon this guy at some cabin, lodge, resort, I don't remember what it was. Anyway, they convinced him to give them a ride to the finish line. They were convinced he was going to catch them and the tracker was moaning because he thought he was beaten. 

He's like the US Marshalls. He generally gets his man.

----------


## Last Mohican

Maybe Les Stroud and Bear Grylls could team up against the Mantracker.

Now that would be entertaining.

----------


## Rick

Won't work. Bear would try to eat one of Les's legs then jump off a waterfall to get to the Holiday Inn leaving Less playing the blues on his harmonica, which would get him caught. Nice thought, though.

----------


## Sarge47

Mantracker would pick Bear up in the Holiday Inn, and, like Rick said, Les would be found blowin' the blues. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Last Mohican

How 'bout Gilligan and Skipper ?

----------


## Bonterra

Hey. 

Just wanted to let you all know that we are now accepting applications for the upcoming 4th season, to be filmed between March and September 2008. 

We're also looking into the potential of filming a couple episodes in Southern California - around Big Bear - and are looking for prey from around that general area for those episodes. If you're from there (or know anyone from there) and think you've got what it takes to step up and challenge Mantracker head over to the website and apply!


And to answer some of the questions:

- If one person gets caught, the other can keep going and win as an individual. There's only one map and compass, though, so if your partner gets caught you hope they weren't carrying them!

- It's not mandatory to stop at night, but after filming 37 episodes to date, every set of prey has chosen to camp (even for a few hours). Due to a combination of physical exhaustion, terrain that is dangerous to travel at night and the risk of leaving obvious tracks the tracker will find in the morning then being too tired to run much if/when the tracker catches up (after both he and his horse have had a decent rest). The camera's have night vision, it would be possible. 

- Season 1 was pairs of strangers. Seasons 2 and 3 (and, soon to be, 4) are sets of prey with previous relationships. Brothers, boyfriend/girlfriend, co-workers. 

- As for rules, we have 4 main ones:
* Prey cannot have digital locating devices/GPS
* Prey cannot do anything to intentionally harm the tracker, sidekick or horses
* Mantracker cannot have a map or compass
* Mantracker must be on his horse in order for a capture to be valid 

Hope that helps answer some of your questions!

----------


## Rick

Well, Bonterra, I for one appreciate you joining the forum and providing that information. I also like how you refer to the contestants as "prey" (evil laugh). Thanks!!!

----------


## Beo

Thank you very much, we sent our paperwork (application & video) off to you, but we heard that "Prey" cannot be former military or law enforcement or any persons having formal survival training or escape and evasion courses, if true why not? If not true then please disregard this question. Found that out on a forum about your show.

----------


## Bonterra

Thanks, Rick.  :Smile:  
I always get weird looks when I start talking about prey to people who don't know about the show! 

Beowulf - That's definitely not the case! We've had former marines and ex-special forces on the show. Season 3 has a pair of current Ontario tactical officers/snipers. The only reason we may not choose someone with that sort of background training would be because we don't think they have the personality to carry an hour-long show and keep it exciting. Though, that has nothing to do with their training!

----------


## Beo

Great, didn't think it would cause your trackers real good. Hope to get picked and thanks for coming on and giving all the great information on your show. And btw, they are prey so don't worry about that, anytime someone or something is being hunted, they or it is prey.

----------


## Proud American

Hey Bonterra howd did the ex special forces do. Also what do you do on the show or behind the scenes. Also hope you dont just join to tell us this info, stay around and ennjoy!

----------


## Bonterra

Beowulf - Looking forward to getting your application!

Proud American - The ex special forces, Vlad & Nate, competed season 1 and were one of the two teams to win. (Liisa & Nicolina - the girls who jumped in the car at the end - were the other team). They were obviously in good shape, worked together and strategized really well and used their training to their advantage - including using hand signals etc to communicate silently. 

I'm the production coordinator, so I basically help oversee the details of the show and make sure things are all happening smoothly. I don't have too much free time to spend on forums, but I like this one so I'll definitely be stopping by when I have a chance.  :Smile: 

btw - What part of Cali are you in? As I mentioned in my first post, we're looking to shoot around Big Bear mid-March and are looking to find people from around there to participate on the show.

----------


## Beo

Bonterra,
I'd go anywhere (except the artic just hate the extreme cold) to try and escape the tracker, keep that in mind  :Big Grin:

----------


## trax

Bonterra.....good earth? cool, hey...can you choose your own partner? Because the episodes that I saw, I was under the impression that you couldn't, these people were stuck together by the show's producers, no?

----------


## Bonterra

> Bonterra.....good earth? cool, hey...can you choose your own partner? Because the episodes that I saw, I was under the impression that you couldn't, these people were stuck together by the show's producers, no?


Yes, you can choose your own partner. We actually prefer people applying in pairs. Season 1 was comprised of strangers, paired up by the producers. Season 2-4 (season 2 is currently airing, season 3 premieres in the spring and season 4 will be filming starting in May) are made up of pairs who have pre-existing relationships, for the most part. We maybe have 1 episode per season, since the first season, with "stranger" partners. 

Beowulf - I'll be sure to keep that in mind!  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

I like both concepts by the way. Pairs and strangers. It gives an insight into human reaction in both scenarios and we never know when we might be thrust into a real life situation (tornado, snowstorm, hurricane) when we might be combined with someone we don't know and need to survive until the threat is over. 

I really do appreciate you spending time on the forum. It gives us another dimension into the show we would not otherwise have. 

As soon as you know the air dates for the new season, please post them on here.

----------


## trax

Not wanting to sound arrogant here but...not a chance. If I did something like that, I want to know my partner way beforehand. The few episodes that I've seen, it's seemed like one of them was on the ball....not always the one the viewer would expect either, but that notwithstanding....the other one was a total idjit.

We have a thread currently running about best and worst skills. I know what I'm good at and not good at in the bush, I don't want to have to "carry" someone because of their lack of skills or common sense.

----------


## Rick

Now he went and called me an idjit, for crying out loud. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Beo

You a wolf or pup? Man up son :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Wolf pup in little lamb's clothing.

----------


## Beo

If ya get stuck with someone having no skills set them up to get caught and move on to the objective  :Big Grin:  He said you coud finish alone.

----------


## WildGoth

is there a age limit for the show

----------


## WildGoth

get FVR and sarge to go on the show now i would pay to see that lol

----------


## trax

The guy I've got in mind for a partner I'd want along for the whole ride. He's got a skill set in the wilds that I'd be willing to put up against anyone's. 

But now I feel all guilty cuz of Rick's puppy dog eyes so I don't want to talk about it anymore.

----------


## Beo

They need a show where two teams make for the same prize while being hunted by a tracker and each team also, with nothing but a hand drawn map and a knife. Throw in some wild dog packs, and a grizzly or two, maybe a cougar and watch the fun. I'd pay to see that.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

You and me, Trax!!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Danged Spandex!!!!! pinched me.

----------


## Beo

Naw spandex ride up the crotch... lol I'll go the Under Armor suit so I can sweat :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

You can't pass gas in the stuff. That's all I know. That bubble will wonder around all day inside your suit.

----------


## Beo

Keep ya warm in cold of night :Big Grin:

----------


## Sarge47

> get FVR and sarge to go on the show now i would pay to see that lol


I want Ranger Rick with me, man! We'd ambush the dude, slit his throat or hit him with a ski pole and have "Long Pig" for supper! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Hey!  How about the Bare Wilderness guys, they've been achin' for a shot on "Discovery!" :EEK!:

----------


## Tony uk

I would take Rambo with me  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bonterra

Trax - You can choose your own partner for the show. Only season 1 was comprised of stranger pairs. All seasons since have been people who chose their own partner. The exception being about 1 show per season with strangers - either because the people applied solo and we thought it would be an interesting show or because we thought they'd be better together than with the partners they chose. 

WildGoth - Everyone the participates on the show must be at least 18 years old at the time the episode is filmed. There's no "max" age limit - so long as you're mentally and physically fit enough. 




> If ya get stuck with someone having no skills set them up to get caught and move on to the objective  He said you coud finish alone.


Umm... I'm actually a "she", not "he". Just FYI.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nell67

> Trax - You can choose your own partner for the show. Only season 1 was comprised of stranger pairs. All seasons since have been people who chose their own partner. The exception being about 1 show per season with strangers - either because the people applied solo and we thought it would be an interesting show or because we thought they'd be better together than with the partners they chose. 
> 
> WildGoth - Everyone the participates on the show must be at least 18 years old at the time the episode is filmed. There's no "max" age limit - so long as you're mentally and physically fit enough. 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... I'm actually a "she", not "he". Just FYI.


LOL guy's,NEVER ASSUME!!!!!

----------


## Rick

Chauvinistic, male oriented, prejudiced Neanderthals.

Present! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nell67

Are you looking for an argument Rick?? not getting it from me! :Big Grin:

----------


## trax

> LOL guy's,NEVER ASSUME!!!!!


Beo's on his own here...guys? hey...I never called Bonterra "he" I just broke her name down into bon=French for good and terra=Latin for earth, good earth....good name

----------


## nell67

Hey,I'm guilty too,I assumed also...

----------


## trax

> Chauvinistic, male oriented, prejudiced Neanderthals.
> 
> Present!


Just to make sure I keep the record straight, I'm not saying I'm not all those things Rick said, I'm just saying not this time  :Smile:

----------


## Bonterra

haha. Bonterra's the production company name (which, yes, breaks down to "Good Earth"). 

No worries, though! I think the default mindset is that I'm a guy, especially since I work on such a "guy" kinda show - and in a relatively male-dominated industry. I'm still going to tease you for assuming I'm a guy though. :P

----------


## nell67

> haha. Bonterra's the production company name (which, yes, breaks down to "Good Earth"). 
> 
> No worries, though! I think the default mindset is that I'm a guy, especially since I work on such a "guy" kinda show - and in a relatively male-dominated industry. I'm still going to tease you for assuming I'm a guy though. :P


Tease away,it's what we're good at here.LMAO!

----------


## trax

So...let me get this straight..your parents named you after a tv production company? that's sad, that really is. However, if you work for a tv production company....I'd bet everyone here would love to have you weigh in on what has to be the longest running thread we have...man vs. wild/survivorman. Get your professional point of view and all.

----------


## nell67

> So...let me get this straight..your parents named you after a tv production company? that's sad, that really is. However, if you work for a tv production company....I'd bet everyone here would love to have you weigh in on what has to be the longest running thread we have...man vs. wild/survivorman. Get your professional point of view and all.


See,bonterra,I told you!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

I knew SHE was a she. I just have a sense about these things, you know. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nell67

yup,whatever Rick,LOL. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rick

What? If I'm lyin' I'm dyin'. Ouch...bit of a pain there.

----------


## trax

> I knew SHE was a she. I just have a sense about these things, you know.


that's nice to know, bro, that you've got a sense about, well, that's you have one, let's just leave it at that!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

I sensed you were gonna say that.

----------


## trax

sensible of you

----------


## Rick

Perhaps, sensational.

----------


## trax

Bonterra left, maybe she's really sensitive about being named after a tv production company and I hurt her feelings (whoops  :Embarrassment: ) If she somes back, I'm gonna tell her that Rick and Beo made me say it.  :Cool:  Or maybe she's a-chicken to belly up to the bar on the Bear vs. Les debate...ah ha!

----------


## trax

> Perhaps, sensational.


Possibly, sensitive? you're the one with the chocolate couch and the fruity infusion tea....you one of them "sensitive' guys?

----------


## Rick

No, Mr. Snotty Britches. Tony is the one with the infusion tea. I'm not sensitive I'm just gifted at color coordination. Frocks are my specialty.

----------


## trax

> No, Mr. Snotty Britches. Tony is the one with the infusion tea. I'm not sensitive I'm just gifted at color coordination. Frocks are my specialty.


Well frock you, I thought you were wanting some that fruity tea yesterday, just cuz you have color coordination, you made fun of my iletteracy, illiteratie, ill...you know, truble reeding..in that other thread.  :Big Grin: 

and how did he know my real name is Snotty Britches?

----------


## nell67

> Well frock you, I thought you were wanting some that fruity tea yesterday, just cuz you have color coordination, you made fun of my iletteracy, illiteratie, ill...you know, truble reeding..in that other thread. 
> 
> and how did he know my real name is Snotty Britches?


I didn't tell noone trax,honest!

----------


## Bonterra

Oh wow... Teaches me not to reply to a thread and leave it for a few hours!

Clearly you guys aren't awesome cyber stalkers (probably a good thing) or you could've found my real name fairly easily. Now I can't tell you or it'll take all the fun out of it. Gold star to whoever figures it out. 

I'll weigh in on the Survivorman/Man vs Wild when I have a chance to actually go through all the pages of replies. It'll actually be interesting to see what you guys have to say about the shows. Any sort of viewer opinion/feedback is always useful - even if from other shows. 

Rick - Do you make frocks or just colour coordinate them with the rest of the outfit?

----------


## canid

it took 15 sec on google.

----------


## Bonterra

That long?

----------


## canid

what? i'm a little slow.

----------


## nell67

Rick - Do you make frocks or just colour coordinate them with the rest of the outfit?[/quote]

LOL,bonterra,that was a good one :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

(sulking pouty lip) :Frown:

----------


## nell67

pouty lips go well with a nice frock Rick lol :Big Grin:

----------


## Beo

Hey Terra is Bonterra a take on your name? Should I post your whole name? How is Mark doing? And where is my gold star?
Now Les is funny, and Bear Gryls sucs.
Mantracker is ok need more hard to find in Ohio.

----------


## Bonterra

> Hey Terra is Bonterra a take on your name? Should I post your whole name? How is Mark doing? And where is my gold star?
> Now Les is funny, and Bear Gryls sucs.
> Mantracker is ok need more hard to find in Ohio.


No gold star for guessing the wrong name. 
Bonterra's actually the Executive Producer's favourite brand of wine. (Fun fact)
And which Mark are you referring to? I know a few...

We're working on getting a US distribution deal. For now, it's just OLN in Canada and National Geographic Adventure internationally. We're also in the process of getting the complete season DVD sets available for purchase online. 


Rick - I was only asking to see if there was a chance of getting a custom-made frock. No pouting!

----------


## Rick

Oh. In that case, it was just a joke. (I hate explaining my jokes..he said as he walked away...it takes all the humor out of 'em).

----------


## trax

Rick? They frocked up your joke?

----------


## Sarge47

Umm, Bonterra, any chance of getting "Ranger Rick" on one of your programs to show how well-made his necklace is?  Maybe to tell us all how great the skiing is in the Alps?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Anyway, seriously, if you cut a  deal with Cody Lundin you'll have a "ready-made" audience; he's for real!  Also cool, both Les & Bear try to fool the "Mantracker"! :Big Grin:   No, wait, that wouldn't work, he'd find Bear at the nearest Holiday Inn and track Les down by listenin' for his harp playin'! :Cool:

----------


## Rick

Hey, he posted twice. Hey, he posted twice.

----------


## trax

Nuthin' wrong with ol' Sarge. He hasn't started repeating himself, repeating himself, repeating himself...

----------


## Rick

Is that being redundant redundant?

----------


## trax

Are you asking me if that's redundant, redundant? Or are you asking me if it's redundant and then calling me redundant?

----------


## trax

Now see what you started, Sarge?

----------


## Rick

I was asking if sarge was being redundant and calling you redundant but now I'm being redundant about being redundant. I'm dizzy, too.

----------


## trax

> I'll weigh in on the Survivorman/Man vs Wild when I have a chance to actually go through all the pages of replies. It'll actually be interesting to see what you guys have to say about the shows. Any sort of viewer opinion/feedback is always useful - even if from other shows.


Uh-huhhh....interesting, wants _everyone else's opinion_ but doesn't necessarily offer her own..hmmm....must be in the show business. Wacky Hollywood types :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CTracker

I like orange jello.

----------


## Beo

Oh right sorry Bonterra, your actually Danielle my mistake.

----------


## trax

> I like orange jello.


 Viewer opinion/feedback?

----------


## trax

> Oh right sorry Bonterra, your actually Danielle my mistake.


Finally, sheesh, calls himself a tracker.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Beo

Well I am a cop so every once in a while I gotta get off here and work.  :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

Work?? bad Beo! we dont use words like that round these parts!!!!!

----------


## trax

> Well I am a cop so every once in a while I gotta get off here and work.


Yeah yeah, excuses excuses, whatever.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Any major crime rings get busted down there at the donut shop bro?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Beo

Hey someone's gotta lock up Johnny Butterbut and his band of merry dope boys :Big Grin:

----------


## Bonterra

> Oh right sorry Bonterra, your actually Danielle my mistake.


Gold star! (trax got one first, though)


And trax - of course I wanna see everyone else's opinions. Viewer feedback and market research and whatnot. 

(To be honest, I haven't really seen much of either show. I don't have cable, so I only get a chance to watch OLN when I'm visiting friends - and only if they wanna watch, too. I should brush up and watch a few episodes before I weigh in or my opinion wouldn't be worth very much at all, really.)

----------


## Beo

Naw, but we stopped some old lady from cashing her SSI check and made her but us lunch with her food stamps  :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

Hey beo, trax is the teachers pet!!! (gggrrr,LMAO!)

----------


## Beo

Go figure, hey bro you been root'n in the dirt with all that brown on your nose...lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## trax

> Go figure, hey bro you been root'n in the dirt with all that brown on your nose...lol


Hey dude, don't get p***ed with me because the woman recognizes talent when she sees it. You tried little fella, that's what really matters. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Omid

> I dont think we get this show here in the US marcraft,sounds interesting though.


In the US its on Science Channel.

----------


## Last Mohican

I found it on youtube. just type in mantracker. "mantrackerfan" on youtube has probably most of the episodes loaded. I am addicted to the show. I think I have watched 20 episodes in the past 3 days.

----------

